
Security vulnerability in str.format in Python - forsaken
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2016/12/29/careful-with-str-format/
======
ReedJessen
The author proposes a change that we as the user can implement between now the
the time this issue is patched.

Having never worked on the core source code for a language like python, I
would like to know what the Python 3.6 maintainers might do to patch this
vulnerability? How would they fix it at the core level?

